# Indoor National Results



## tamuarchery (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that all the Indoor National Results will be posted to the Texas A&M Archery webpage as each location sends them in. Thanks.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sweet. :darkbeer:

After all, someone has to do it, right? 

And would you look at that score Mr. Eagleton shot in the Men's Senior Barebow division in CA! 1105! That's smokin... 552+ average without sights, clicker or stabilizers... And another National record. He's setting the bar very, very high for barebow shooters in the U.S. now. Great to see!

Great to see Jake follow his win in Vegas with a great score too. 1181 ! Wow. That will play anywhere in the world.

John.


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you, Lorinda. It's exciting watching scores as they are posted. Lots of mighty fine shooting going on around the nation. :thumbs_up


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Lorinda!!!! I always love waiting on scores to come in!


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

BTW, whoever has the score sheets might want to double-check the scores for Tulare cadet male recurve JOAD -- 570 isn't possible with 12 10s and 29 9s.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Good point Archerymom2. The math doesn't add up.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure there will be lots of typos (especially if people type like me!!). But posting preliminary scores is VERY helpful -- gives everyone a chance to find them early before they become final.

I'm really glad to have scores available so soon -- and in such a well-organized manner! THANKS!! :thumbs_up


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

So, how did everyone do at their JOAD shoots last night? (I'm assuming other clubs had JOAD nationals shoots the night before like we did...)


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

It is just a thought but doesnt it give the kids/people shooting later in the Tournament an unfair advantage to know what they are shooting against. and just Maybe that is why the NAA feels it necessary to wait until the end to post scores.
I also wish they had a set schedule for all the venues to follow so some kids didnt have to spend 9 hours shooting in one day.

Seeing the scores is nice for the parents though.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Knowing what you have to shoot to win in no way gives you an advantage. If anything it will suck the mental advantage of "just shoot" out and replace it with a "have to score" and that will wither away any kids/ adults mindset very quickly if they have a few bad ends.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

archerymom2 said:


> BTW, whoever has the score sheets might want to double-check the scores for Tulare cadet male recurve JOAD -- 570 isn't possible with 12 10s and 29 9s.


yup best possible is if everything else was 8's and thats a 549


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

ScarletArrows said:


> yup best possible is if everything else was 8's and thats a 549


I talked with the boys Dad, he shot a around 520.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Nationals*

Could someone please post the web page site. Thank you.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

here's the site...
http://www.tamuarchery.com/Indoor_Nationals_overall.htm

Yes, I'm sure it would be an advantage to some (and possibly a disadvantage to others) to know the score to beat. I guess the best possible option would be to have everyone shoot the same weekend, though I realize this may not be feasible logistically with venue rental, etc. At least this year the span is shorter than last year -- it was killer for those who shot first to wait so long for the final result!

Posting early does give everyone a chance to find errors, as well, before they go into the final post. And in this information age, I imagine most kids will find out from their friends what the scores were anyway. As long as some are posting, it's nice to have it consolidated so nicely!!


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

No one is being forced to view the scores before they shoot. I never look at scores before or while I'm shooting. For some, it doesn't bother them to know what they're up against. For me, I'd rather shoot my own tournament and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i know for me it helps to be pushed by more than me. i strive under pressure so not knowing scores is kindof a disadvantage imo

Chris


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Any word back from Rio Rancho yet?

Thanks,
Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

at lansing, the general consensus seemed to be that the scores shouldn't be posted until all the regions had shot. one very experienced coach with several national titles himself and several JOAD national champions noted that some kids decided not to show up after hearing some of the high scores. I also note based on what I have seen, that as Jason lewis noted, the indoor has become sort of a mail in because the conditions really aren't the same for each region-such as the JOAD lines at Lansing taking 4+ hours to shoot. While less kids attend the JOAD outdoors or the NTC everyone shoots under the same conditions


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i know for me it helps to be pushed by more than me. i strive under pressure so not knowing scores is kindof a disadvantage imo
> 
> Chris


Good for you Chris. That is an attitude of a champion. Apparently, from what I read in another post, some people feel that if you know the other shooters scores, and you can't win, then why bother showing up. It's a good thing that they don't post your opponents score on flip cards during the OR matches. People might not show up.

Keep up the good work kid.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Regarding seeing other region's scores: I personally don't understand the reasoning why seeing other shooters' scores would force a shooter to drop out. 

There are many other venues where you see how others are doing. Vegas and the WAF being one of them. 

Congrats on using the scores you see to motivate you. I know my own son shoots for his own betterment of his scores. If he beats others in the process, so be it. He's after self improvement first. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

"Adversity causes some men to break; others to break records." William A. Ward


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Beastmaster said:


> Regarding seeing other region's scores: I personally don't understand the reasoning why seeing other shooters' scores would force a shooter to drop out.
> 
> There are many other venues where you see how others are doing. Vegas and the WAF being one of them.
> 
> ...


 Neither do I but I respect the person who told me that and I don't believe he would say something untrue to me

And I have always believed that everyone should shoot under as close to the same conditions as possible if placements are based on a compiling of the scores from various regions. Whether it is an advantage or a disadvantage to know what others have shot is not the issue. The fact is it makes the conditions different and thus there is a sound argument for keeping on the scores on the low down until everyone has shot


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

Jim C I too believe the conditions should be the as close to the same as possible. I know the conditions at one of the venues were less than favorable. We will not be going there again we will pick another location next year. You live and learn. I also believe they should keep the JOAD part on a different day at all venues. 

Again you live and learn

just my02


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

I am just wondering how 18 meters indoors with no wind is different from location to location? What conditions would vary so much that it would change the outcome of the national indoor?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

gairsz said:


> I am just wondering how 18 meters indoors with no wind is different from location to location? What conditions would vary so much that it would change the outcome of the national indoor?


Lighting, bale height, bale angle - those are some of the factors that can affect conditions. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gairsz said:


> I am just wondering how 18 meters indoors with no wind is different from location to location? What conditions would vary so much that it would change the outcome of the national indoor?


uh having three lines so it takes 4 hours to shoot 60 arrows compared to the normal three hours 

having lines so crowded that archers are constantly being bumped by other archers as they shoot

having difficulty getting to the shooting line before the start shooting whistle blows


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

Black Rubber Mulch floor, windows behind the targets, windows at the sides of targets. (both got corrected after the start) 9 hours in one day to shoot both JOAD and Nationals. One place being hot another cold.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

So, the venue variables can affect the archers a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

You make the assumption that your venue is the only one with adverse conditions. A good athlete will adapt and overcome. Quit whining, you sound like a bunch of babies. I’m not going to give you as list of the problems archers had to overcome in Tulare California. You just need to know that Jake Kaminski, Matt Zumbo, and Tyler Schardt shot some of the highest numbers in the country, and it was not in the most optimum conditions. Don’t discount what they did because you feel you need to make excuses for yourself or others.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I am not discounting what anyone else shot nor whining. I said they need to have the venues as close to the same conditions as possible. Here is a thought if the shooters you spoke of had ideal conditions could they have even shot better. The best shooters will come to the top of any circumstance and normally thrive on competition you hope. I am thinking of the first timers that go to NATIONALS that have a bad experience. They probably wont be back and that is not what we need.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gairsz said:


> You make the assumption that your venue is the only one with adverse conditions. A good athlete will adapt and overcome. Quit whining, you sound like a bunch of babies.  I’m not going to give you as list of the problems archers had to overcome in Tulare California. You just need to know that Jake Kaminski, Matt Zumbo, and Tyler Schardt shot some of the highest numbers in the country, and it was not in the most optimum conditions. Don’t discount what they did because you feel you need to make excuses for yourself or others.


1) no one is whining-arrogance is not becoming to the father of an elite athlete

2) yes your son shot great-hats off to him. He is a very talented archer

3) I am talking more about the average kids, not the ones who are are the very top of the pile. The biggest problem facing archery in the USA is the us vs them attitude that is being created by certain entites who think that the only people who matter are those who can win gold medals for the NAA. 

I have seen other sports that have been hurt by this attitude


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Poor Shooter said:


> I am not discounting what anyone else shot nor whining. I said they need to have the venues as close to the same conditions as possible. Here is a thought if the shooters you spoke of had ideal conditions could they have even shot better. The best shooters will come to the top of any circumstance and normally thrive on competition you hope. I am thinking of the first timers that go to NATIONALS that have a bad experience. They probably wont be back and that is not what we need.


Precisely. Top people who are essentially professionals are going to deal with adversity. Kids who can choose between archery, soccer, baseball, basketball, table tennis, tennis, swimming etc aren't going to stay with a sport if the premier events aren't run well. And like it or not, putting all our olympic eggs in a few small baskets is not conducive to getting the best athletes.

And unlike say track where talent is obvious, it often takes a while for an archer's potential to be found or to appear.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Do we still have differences with how practice is handled at some venues? I believe there was a time where some venues allowed only two ends of practice and others allowed 30minutes. Congrats to all that shot, but indoor nationals is still essentially a mail in.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Sweet. :darkbeer:
> 
> After all, someone has to do it, right?
> 
> ...


And Alan has only been shooting for four years. He is really intimidating as a shooter. An 8 is a miss for him.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Why did some places shoot two vegas scores and some places shoot four?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think everyone shot 2 rounds of 60 arrows, for 120 total. 

Youth also had the opportunity to shoot an additional 60 arrows for JOAD nationals.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

So it the youth had the opportunity to shoot two rounds for joad nationals then which round is going to count for their score? I believe that shoot only required one round or 2 rounds of vegas scores for 60 arrows?

the indoor national shoot required 2 rounds a day and two days of shooting for 120 arrows.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

The archers shoot 30 arrows, break, and 30 more arrows for the first round.
Then again 30 and 30 for the second round. A total of 120 arrows for nationals. I think most places allowed archers to shoot these 2 rounds on 2 separate days (Sat/Sun), or all in one day.

In addition, youth could shoot the JOAD nationals, which was in most places held in conjunction with the regular nationals. Sort of a two-for-one. Some venues offered a JOAD line on Friday night, while others had it on Saturday only. They shot 30 arrows, break, and 30 arrows for a 60 arrow total. These were separate from the arrows they shot for the regular nationals.

For example, at our venue, a youth archer could shoot JOAD nationals on Friday evening or Saturday afternoon. They could also shoot one round of regular nationals on Saturday morning or evening, and the 2nd round of regular nationals on Sunday morning or afternoon. 

Not all venues organized it the same way. Youth archers could also just shoot JOAD nationals or just shoot regular Nationals if they were concerned that they weren't ready to shoot that much in one weekend.

Also, the score from the first 60 arrows of the regular nationals gets sent to CAPARCO for an "Americas" regional tournament. Bonus!:teeth:


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim C said:


> 1) no one is whining-arrogance is not becoming to the father of an elite athlete
> 
> 2) yes your son shot great-hats off to him. He is a very talented archer
> 
> ...


Jim, you can say I am arrogant, that’s fine. Those who really know me know different. I am tough on my kid, and I hold him to a very high standard. Not his shooting, but his attitude and how he conducts himself in life. He is a kid and is not perfect. Matt shot well last weekend, but I had to talk to him bout his attitude. He was down on himself because he wasn’t shooting as well as in practice the week before. He is way to hard on himself sometimes. Many people have heard me say this, “act like a champion, regardless of how you shoot”. Some of my proudest moment’s watching him shoot is how he handles losses, and he has had many. He is a good sport and very supportive of others. If you ask him how he is doing in a tournament, he will say, “I am doing great”, regardless of reality. I have told him not to affect others by talking about bad shots or how bad he is doing. You can't have a personal best everyday. Look at the reality of archery. If you ask someone how you they are doing, ninety seven percent of the time you will get a negative answer. I’m doing badly. I just shot an 8. I dropped 5. I never hear anyone say I shot 25 tens today for a 295. They only talk about the misses. When you only focus on the negative no wonder kids leave archery for other sports.

I was involved in team sports most of my life. The pressure from the other players on the team force players to bring their game, or face the possibility that they won’t pass you the ball. Archery is different. Nobody gets benched. The statement, “I am doing bad”, sounds like giving up to me. How about, “I am going to turn it around”. Never stop fighting, never give up. Maybe, just maybe, great things will happen. Focusing on the problems of the tournament and not focusing on the center of the target will surely result in lower scores.

Jim, I have worked with a couple of your students that are on the dream team. Ask them about my approach. We get along great. They are great kids and great shooters. The passion the kids on the dream team show for this sport inspires me. I do not have the passion for this sport that my son has. I am in this sport because of him, and when he is done, I am done. The only problem with that is, I think he is in for life.

I am sorry if I came across arrogant. I just don’t like excuses for lower than expected performance. The only thing that matters is the love of the game. The challenges that a shooter has to overcome are what make the sport. If it were easy, then everyone would do it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Fair enough


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I guess you can't make everyone happy. Poor Shooter, I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the venue where we held Nationals. The venue was just fine for most, and many actually liked the location. I know Saturday 3 records were set by one archer, only to be broken again on Sunday, along with 4 more. I also know another archer came prety close to setting a record or two. Hotels were close, food was close (even available in the shop), the lighting was great, and there was plenty of parking even during line changes. Not bad for a local archery shop, and definately not a location to shy away from. We had nearly as many JOAD shooters as we had adults........I'd call that a success. I hope we see you again next year anyway though, and thanks for coming.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gairz, congrat's to Matt, but you might want to check with your son and see how he feels about you putting so much personal information on a public forum. I know my son would be pretty P.O.'d at me right now if I had done that.

Just sayin. 

John.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Gairz, congrat's to Matt, but you might want to check with your son and see how he feels about you putting so much personal information on a public forum. I know my son would be pretty P.O.'d at me right now if I had done that.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> John.


Thanks John, I will consider that next time. Its Gary by the way.


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

archerymom2 said:


> The archers shoot 30 arrows, break, and 30 more arrows for the first round.
> Then again 30 and 30 for the second round. A total of 120 arrows for nationals. I think most places allowed archers to shoot these 2 rounds on 2 separate days (Sat/Sun), or all in one day.


Can you clarify - Do some venues have breaks at "half"?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ours had about a 10-15 minute break after 30 arrows. Gives people a chance to use the bathroom, etc. I believe this is standard practice.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

archerymom2 said:


> Ours had about a 10-15 minute break after 30 arrows. Gives people a chance to use the bathroom, etc. I believe this is standard practice.


10-15 minutes I believe in Lansing


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Thanks John, I will consider that next time. Its Gary by the way.


Okay Gary. I was cringing when I read some of that. I'm not "allowed" to speak about my kids (if there's any chance they might find out!) ha, ha. Even if it's good stuff. ESPECIALLY if it's good stuff. ha, ha.

John.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Okay Gary. I was cringing when I read some of that. I'm not "allowed" to speak about my kids (if there's any chance they might find out!) ha, ha. Even if it's good stuff. ESPECIALLY if it's good stuff. ha, ha.
> 
> John.


If you knew us you would know how it works. Matt is not much of a talker. He is 15 so he spends more time texting than talking. I have been told that I am a talker, so I guess that's why I do all the talking. Matt doesn't mind me talking about him. he knows I think he's awesome, and I can't help myself. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

archerymom2 said:


> Ours had about a 10-15 minute break after 30 arrows. Gives people a chance to use the bathroom, etc. I believe this is standard practice.





Jim C said:


> 10-15 minutes I believe in Lansing


Perhaps it is a regional "thing", but this is another example of inconsistences at the locations for the indoor national tournaments. Locally, we have never taken a break during shooting at any JOAD or FITA indoor tournaments (at least not in the last 15+ years). The Harrisonburg, VA location (our region) for indoor nationals does not take a break. I don't see where the FITA rule book specifically prohibits a break, but they reference the amount of time between calling archers to the line. They don't list an exception to that rule for a break at "half time".

For me, I just don't like inconsistencies. Whatever way the USAA wants it to be, that's fine. Make the rules clear and consistent and stop changing them! Shooting conditions and rules should be as similar as possible amongst the venues.

Boy, that's more than I've posted in a long time. I'll now return to "reading only" status


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Indoor nationals*

Does anyone know when the final results will be posted.


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Edmond, OK Results posted*

Edmond, OK Results posted

at

http://www.tamuarchery.com/indoor%20nationals/Edmond_overall.pdf

and 

http://www.trosperarchery.com/DOCS/10_Indoor_Nationals-Edmond_overall.pdf


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

The 12th (and final) venue shoots this weekend. The TX site has been posting preliminary results within a day or so of each event, so I expect we'll know all the numbers by this time next week.

Official results posted on USA Archery may take a bit longer.


----------



## bowtechbabe (Oct 3, 2004)

*Question*

Quick question....I've been noticing when reviewing the scores for Senior female Compound that some scores have the number of 10's+9's=greater than 60 arrows per round. For example one score is listed as having 80 9's for the second round. Am I missing something or is this just an error in entry? Just asking as I'm new to this tournament. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

bowtechbabe said:


> Quick question....I've been noticing when reviewing the scores for Senior female Compound that some scores have the number of 10's+9's=greater than 60 arrows per round. For example one score is listed as having 80 9's for the second round. Am I missing something or is this just an error in entry? Just asking as I'm new to this tournament. Thanks for your help!


bonus arrows? LOL

Yes, it has to be either a total (for 120 arrows) or an error.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

gairsz said:


> Jim, you can say I am arrogant, that’s fine. Those who really know me know different. I am tough on my kid, and I hold him to a very high standard. Not his shooting, but his attitude and how he conducts himself in life. He is a kid and is not perfect. Matt shot well last weekend, but I had to talk to him bout his attitude. He was down on himself because he wasn’t shooting as well as in practice the week before. He is way to hard on himself sometimes. Many people have heard me say this, “act like a champion, regardless of how you shoot”. Some of my proudest moment’s watching him shoot is how he handles losses, and he has had many. He is a good sport and very supportive of others. If you ask him how he is doing in a tournament, he will say, “I am doing great”, regardless of reality. I have told him not to affect others by talking about bad shots or how bad he is doing. You can't have a personal best everyday. Look at the reality of archery. If you ask someone how you they are doing, ninety seven percent of the time you will get a negative answer. I’m doing badly. I just shot an 8. I dropped 5. I never hear anyone say I shot 25 tens today for a 295. They only talk about the misses. When you only focus on the negative no wonder kids leave archery for other sports.
> 
> I was involved in team sports most of my life. The pressure from the other players on the team force players to bring their game, or face the possibility that they won’t pass you the ball. Archery is different. Nobody gets benched. The statement, “I am doing bad”, sounds like giving up to me. How about, “I am going to turn it around”. Never stop fighting, never give up. Maybe, just maybe, great things will happen. Focusing on the problems of the tournament and not focusing on the center of the target will surely result in lower scores.
> 
> ...


You don't owe Jim any kind of an explanation. If there is a way for him to complain or be negative regarding archery he'll do it. Unless it's regarding his little spot in the World. Let it slide off you, most do.

Congrats on your kids shooting and congrats to you for being an involved Dad.

Art


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ArtV said:


> You don't owe Jim any kind of an explanation. If there is a way for him to complain or be negative regarding archery he'll do it. Unless it's regarding his little spot in the World. Let it slide off you, most do.
> 
> Congrats on your kids shooting and congrats to you for being an involved Dad.
> 
> Art


Wow, I must have missed where I peed in your cornflakes


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Wow, I must have missed where I peed in your cornflakes


Ah I found it-Art was bashing xbows 6 months ago and is still upset

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993458&page=2


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I thought I'd be bored reading this thread.:moviecorn


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Jim C said:


> Ah I found it-Art was bashing xbows 6 months ago and is still upset
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993458&page=2


:wink: Nope, Jim...lol. I sincerely hope you didn't spend a lot of your valuable time looking that up. 

Hope things are well up there...maybe a thaw is coming and so we can get out doors eh? 

But, it is true, he owes you no explanation...not that you would ever ask for one. I mean calling a guy arrogant for hyping his kid...tisk tisk.

Art


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ArtV said:


> :wink: Nope, Jim...lol. I sincerely hope you didn't spend a lot of your valuable time looking that up.
> 
> Hope things are well up there...maybe a thaw is coming and so we can get out doors eh?
> 
> ...


bored art? trying to stir things up? getting involved in something that has nothing to do with you?


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Never bored with you around Jim. Always a pleasant experience....Hey, but, Thanks for asking.:wink:

Anyone involved with archery has a stake in the game...don't you think?

I was wondering..having shot over most of the country how one might get an even playing field regarding the facility, in your opinion. I mean, for some the finances to have a facility that is on par with other facilities could be a bit daunting. I'd like to see some suggestions. 

Lets face it, to insure every shooter who wants to shoot has exactly the same facility and /or conditions to shoot in would be a bit tough if not impossible. The only solution would be to have one shoot, at one facility, centrally located and expect all who are interested to travel. We all know this isn't possible any more. Perhaps for some, but for the majority they would just stay home.

So, what is the solution?

I only take issue with your statement because you seemed to put this guy down because his son is a good shooter and justifiably so. If the facility was the greatest in the world the kids in the middle of the pack would still be in the middle of the pack and his kid would still be in the top. He wasn't arrogant in his explanation as you suggested. Rather I think it was on the other hand. IMHO of course. But, there really is no point to this...You're correct Jim.

Lets see how you would change the system...give us the steps. Lets talk about the positive and ignore the negetive eh?

Art


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey everybody -- any news from Virginia yet?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

archerymom2 said:


> Hey everybody -- any news from Virginia yet?


still another day of shooting to go


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

Jim C said:


> still another day of shooting to go


I'm trying to be patient, but I'l also antsy to see how I stack up after this weekend.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

shmook said:


> I'm trying to be patient, but I'l also antsy to see how I stack up after this weekend.


You already can see how you did in both your venue and the north region. 

JMU tends to have the most collegiate archers. Andover and MSU the most JOADs.


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah i know where I am now. Just curious after Penn and ACCC get done.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

shmook said:


> Yeah i know where I am now. Just curious after Penn and ACCC get done.


what division did you shoot in? collegiate or senior


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jim C said:


> still another day of shooting to go


I know... just hoping for an update. After all, since it's the last venue everyone is anxiously awaiting results!

JOAD is over -- anyone have some scores?


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Jim C said:


> what division did you shoot in? collegiate or senior


Shmook and my self are in Colligate and are both kind of wondering.


----------



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone check the math before the scores go into the NAA?? I've been going through a bunch of the results, and the scores just don't match the 10's and 9's counts. Is there an NAA person that checks that or is it up to the TOs??


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Top 20 Senior Male Recurve (according to my brief look):

1 Kaminski (1181)
2 Ellison (1180)
3 Wunderle (1171)
4 Stanwood (1170)
5 Johnson (1169)
6 McGlyn (1161)
7 Shardt (1157)
8 Tollis (1155)
9 John Magera (1151)
10 Fanchin (1147)
11 Schuller (1146)
12 Thomas (1144) 
13 Don (1143)
14 Sera (1140)
15 Sinclair (1135)
16 Anderson (1134)
17 Downey (1129)
18 Wukie (1126)
19 James Magera (1125; 62,45)
20 Carney (1125; 60,46)

Congrat's once again to Jake for another great win.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

All the results are now posted. Congratulations to all who participated!!

Now's probably a good time to check accuracy of your scores, and report any errors before the official compiled list is completed. As mentioned above, it looks like there may be some typos based on 10 and 9 counts.

:wink:


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

archerydude288 said:


> Does anyone check the math before the scores go into the NAA?? I've been going through a bunch of the results, and the scores just don't match the 10's and 9's counts. Is there an NAA person that checks that or is it up to the TOs??


 A couple of USAA CEO Blogs
http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for...rchery-board-revisits-the-scoring-rule-change
“Ultimately, it is the archer's responsibility to check their scorecards and complete properly, which will lead to cleaner competitions and alleviate the organizers of the sole responsibility. “

http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for-denise-parker/posts/1437-usaa-events-a-changing-landscape
“In the case of the Indoor Nationals, regional results ARE OFFICIAL upon the announcement of the regional results. No changes will be made to the results once they are submitted to the National Office to be combined for the National Indoor Championships”


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Interesting! So have regional results been posted yet? Looks like only site-specific results are available as of now, and not yet compiled into regions.


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sure accuracy in scorecards in an on-going discussion, but...
At our local JOAD tournament, we check the addition on all the scorecards (about 100 of them, which is minor compared to nationals). There are ALWAYS about 10% with errors. Many times, these errors would have affected who received the awards.

This weekend at indoor nationals, my youngest son's scorecard had 10 points more than what he should have had. Both scorecards had been signed by the score keepers and archer (my 8 yr old son) and were ready to be turned in. Fortunately, we always check our kids scorecards and noticed the error. I showed the scorekeepers (and their parents, who where "helping") and we corrected the mistake before turning it in. However, I REALLY wonder how many times errors like that occur, especially in the JOAD division.

In my older son's case, those points become crucial in the top 10 placement.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I was doing a quick compilation (sorry if I missed anyone) of cadet/junior men recurve scores, and it's amazing to me how little difference there is between the 2 age groups! A couple of cadets shot up in juniors, but if you combine and put them in their "natural" age group, the placement would have been...
1) Cadet 1158
2) Junior 1133
3) Cadet 1133
4) Junior 1118
5) Junior 1110
6) Cadet 1109
7) Cadet 1106
8) Junior 1104
9) Cadet 1092
10) Cadet 1090
11) Cadet 1089


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

archerymom2 said:


> I was doing a quick compilation (sorry if I missed anyone) of cadet/junior men recurve scores, and it's amazing to me how little difference there is between the 2 age groups! A couple of cadets shot up in juniors, but if you combine and put them in their "natural" age group, the placement would have been...
> 1) Cadet 1158
> 2) Junior 1133
> 3) Cadet 1133
> ...


1158 is 7th in the senior division.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! Nice job Matt!


----------



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> “In the case of the Indoor Nationals, regional results ARE OFFICIAL upon the announcement of the regional results. No changes will be made to the results once they are submitted to the National Office to be combined for the National Indoor Championships”


This seems like kind of a silly rule, especially when the 10's and 9's add up to more than 60 for a 600 round (I saw it twice) or the score blatantly does not match the 10's and 9's count.


----------



## tradB4ILF (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cadet and Jr. scores*

Hey, 

Does anybody know what the top ten scores for Cadet and JR. for the NAA shoot are?? I am starting to wonder where I ranked. I shot at the Demmer Center shooting JOAD I am known as the kid from Michigan. I placed second at the Demmer center for JOAD in Cadet Recurve.This is my first year shoot JOAD. My name is Scott Wilson.


----------



## tradB4ILF (Sep 23, 2009)

*Longbows???*

Does anybody know how the men longbow shooters rank? It doesn't seem that there were very many shooters in this class.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Open the twelve files on the following website and you will know

http://www.tamuarchery.com/Indoor_Nationals_overall.htm

That is what I did for my classification.


----------



## tradB4ILF (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks a ton


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Compiled National Results*

Compiled national results are now available on USA Archery, 
http://usarchery.org/events/3513

along with a nice article about the event. 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/03/1...wunderle-for-u-s-nationals-indoor-title/34706


Congratulations to all who participated!


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, you guys have 57 categories?!? That's a lot of indoor champions


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

archerymom2 said:


> Compiled national results are now available on USA Archery,
> http://usarchery.org/events/3513
> 
> along with a nice article about the event.
> ...


some people are missing--I don't see Sean curtin. Derek Hsiao or sean McLaughlin in cadets even though they were listed in the Lansing results


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Wow, you guys have 57 categories?!? That's a lot of indoor champions


Yea, almost as many "world champions" as the 3-D circuit produces each year... LOL! 

John.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

straat said:


> Wow, you guys have 57 categories?!? That's a lot of indoor champions


True, there are some categories that just have a handfull of people. Mostly unusual shooting formats, masters age groups, or various para specifications. 

But there were also some really big groups! The largest being:
187 male sr. compound
173 male sr. recurve
115 femal sr. recurve
112 male college recurve
86 male college compound 
84 female college recurve
79 male cadet recurve
79 female sr. compound
Now that's a lot of competition!


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

roflmao.....that's funny John. :wink: 


UOTE=limbwalker;1057359309]Yea, almost as many "world champions" as the 3-D circuit produces each year... LOL! 

John.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like the entire group of Male Cadet Recurve shooters that shot in East Lansing were omitted from the posted results.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Looks like the entire group of Male Cadet Recurve shooters that shot in East Lansing were omitted from the posted results.


They do that occasionally just to see the veins pop out on Jim C's forehead... 

Just kidding of course... 

I'm sure everyone is as pleasantly surprised as I am to see the compiled overall results in the same month they were shot. Refreshing change. :darkbeer:
John.


----------



## California Mom (Nov 12, 2009)

*Missing Recurve Cadet Males*

"Looks like the entire group of Male Cadet Recurve shooters that shot in East Lansing were omitted from the posted results"

So are the Friday night JOAD shooters for Tulare. Jack Thomas should be number 1 with a score of 576.


----------



## tradB4ILF (Sep 23, 2009)

also missing is Scott Wilson from Michigan who shot a 1071 cadet male recurve at Lansing MI. Demmer Center.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

tradB4ILF said:


> also missing is Scott Wilson from Michigan who shot a 1071 cadet male recurve at Lansing MI. Demmer Center.


Has anyone contacted:
Christine McCartney - Events
USA Archery, National Headquarters
711 North Tejon Street
Colorado Springs, CO 80903

719-866-4621
[email protected]

The 30+ AZ folks all look to be listed from what I can tell. I just wish we had more like the number of AZ archers that take part in the Vegas WAF.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, now is certainly a better time to sort all this out BEFORE awards are sent! Would probably be a good idea if everyone check the final list and report any errors!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> Well, now is certainly a better time to sort all this out BEFORE awards are sent! Would probably be a good idea if everyone check the final list and report any errors!


Proactive Communication
http://www.slideshare.net/manfredekblad/proactive-communication


----------



## tradB4ILF (Sep 23, 2009)

*The result are correct somewhat*

By the looks of it the Male Cadet shooters from the Demmer Center are now part of the results.

Does anybody know why all of the college scores are red?? Did something happen?


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Red Entries*

They are apparently pending confirmation of scholastic eligibility.


----------

